# Newly set up 2 gallon nano!



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow looking really nice. I like the small hex tanks. Need a flashy betta in there =P


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks! I'd like to have one, but they eat the baby shrimp, and I'm trying to see if they will breed!


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks great! Good luck with the shrimp.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Damnit I cannot find the fake plant and the filter 

BTW very nice crisp looking tank!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks!  The fake plant is the one covering the filter, lol! :tongue:


----------



## aliclarke86 (Jan 21, 2013)

:thumbup: very nice

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice, is that horwort in your tank?


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, it is hornwort, and I just cut the top off, and put it into the big tank! It seems to grow thicker in the nano; probably because there aren't any big fish nibbling on it!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

I have added two guppies to the tank! Was getting little worms, from the marino ball I added recently! They were making cobwebs in the water! I cleaned the substate really well, put it all back together, and added the guppy pair! Will see what happens! They totally ignore the shrimp! One shrimp is now carrying eggs! Hopefully, there is enough moss in the back, for them to hide in! The guppies only seem to eat what is floating in the tank, not pick worms off of the substrate, unless it is very obvious! Maybe they will be ok in there! Only time will tell!:fish:


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Dwarf CPO's do not eat shrimp?


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

STS_1OO said:


> Dwarf CPO's do not eat shrimp?


I thought they would. Happily..?


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Not so far, unless they die!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

The CPO's will attack the shrimp more than likely. Definitely don't put a Betta with them, you will have no shrimp. Good luck with the guppies and the shrimp, but again, it's very probable that they may view them as food as well. Just monitor the tank, and if you see the guppies attacking your shrimp then you can address it then. Or if your shrimp population is mysteriously shrinking. Tank looks good!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

yea I agree on the betta after all your right it wouldn't be a good fit in this tank setup


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice nano!


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

what about a shrimp or 3?


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful tank. I have RCS in an 8 gallon with one pygmy cory, in hopes that the RCS will breed. So far I haven't had any luck, but I am still hoping.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Alas; I was sitting here last night at bedtime, and my tank started leaking at the bottom, so I was up until two, changing it over to a small RECTANGLE tank,:frown: and everything is hiding this morning, so I'm not sure how the shrimp did! Hopefully, the one carrying eggs, will still be carrying, but if not, maybe next time! Rats!!!!!!!!!!:icon_cry:


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeahhhhhh,  clap, clap, clap, my shrimp still has her eggs! She is hiding in the moss, but fluffing them! Sigh!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> The CPO's will attack the shrimp more than likely. Definitely don't put a Betta with them, you will have no shrimp. Good luck with the guppies and the shrimp, but again, it's very probable that they may view them as food as well. Just monitor the tank, and if you see the guppies attacking your shrimp then you can address it then. Or if your shrimp population is mysteriously shrinking. Tank looks good!


+1 to everything said here. 

The tank looks nice for a little office desk piece.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, since the leak, I've turned my desk tank, into a five gallon nano! Inhabitants are, two guppies, 1 CPO, three cherry shrimp, three Rili shrimp, and today, my local fish lady said, Hey, you want a blueberry shrimp? So, I now have one of those as well! Oh, and one nerite snail!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

*5 gallon shrimp;CPO nano!*

5 gallon planted tank!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

*CPOs new home! *

Found this neat little stone vase, at our local cavern giftshop! The CPO has taken it as his home!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Katey said:


> Well, since the leak, I've turned my desk tank, into a five gallon nano! Inhabitants are, two guppies, 1 CPO, three cherry shrimp, three Rili shrimp, and today, my local fish lady said, Hey, you want a blueberry shrimp? So, I now have one of those as well! Oh, and one nerite snail!


Those shrimp are all neos, and if they interbreed (which they will), you will have brown/clear wild-color shrimp, and you will likely lose all of the different colorations.


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, I figured as much, though one Rili was pregnant when I got her, and one Cherry was as well. Had to learn the hard way, why CPOs can't be in there! One just molted, and was too slow to get away from him. He now resides in his 2 1/2 gallon! Just wanted them for fun for now. If they do well, I may go to one color later!


----------



## Amstar (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice tank. What type of filtration and light do you have on it?


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, my Rilis molted, and died last night! All three of them! I guess it was from having to switch them from the 2 gallon Hex, to the five gallon, and the newer water! Oh well! The cherries seem to be fine! I will see if I can get a mate for the CPO, and let the Cherries do their thing! I have an outside filter, with gauze over the end of the tube, so it doesn't suck up any inhabitants! I put a twist bulb in for a light, and it seems to be pretty good! It is a new 13 watt mini spiral, that is supposed to be sixty watts! It JUST fits into the light fixture for the five gallon!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

Things have changed once again! I upgraded to a ten gallon, and CPOs and shrimp are now doing fine! Female CPO is carrying eggs as of today! Hoping things will continue to go well!


----------



## Katey (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cherry shrimp!*

They are getting so red, and so cute!


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Katey said:


> I upgraded to a ten gallon, and CPOs and shrimp are now doing fine!


And there goes the collectoritis (Refer back to your original title) I once had a 2.5 gallon tank, just recently I sold 4 of them off and those are just the ones in my bedroom. Be careful, before long you will be upgrading to a 20gal, co2, ada, etc. :icon_cool

Nice setups, I kind of miss my hex from my kids days.


----------

